
Claims for Cryotherapy Treatment Get New Scrutiny After a Death - pavornyoh
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/06/us/cryotherapy-offers-treatment-at-300-degrees-with-little-oversight.html?action=click&module=TrendingGrid&region=TrendingTop&pgtype=collection
======
skoczko
I used to live in Poland where cryotherapy is pretty popular in sanatoria (in
the European sense of the word) and did a few sessions: three minutes a day
over two weeks. It certainly helped with my running injuries, especially shin
splints.

